# Good Day on Big Creek



## Ryan in Mentor (Mar 22, 2016)

Had a solid couple of hours on Big creek. The Grand and Chagrin were running way to high so I went to my buddys place. Black 1/16 oz jig with a green head and silver flash tipped with maggots was the trick.


----------



## NEOhioangler1998 (Feb 15, 2017)

You say the grand is flowing to much today ?


----------



## Ryan in Mentor (Mar 22, 2016)

NEOhioangler1998 said:


> You say the grand is flowing to much today ?


its was flowing big time yesterday. The Chagrin is at 417 CFS and the Grand is 2220 CFS as of this morning. Both rivers are high and muddy from the rain on Friday but the tributaries are looking great.


----------



## NEOhioangler1998 (Feb 15, 2017)

Ryan in Mentor said:


> its was flowing big time yesterday. The Chagrin is at 417 CFS and the Grand is 2220 CFS as of this morning. Both rivers are high and muddy from the rain on Friday but the tributaries are looking great.


So would I be wasting my time if I tried the grand ?


----------



## Ryan in Mentor (Mar 22, 2016)

NEOhioangler1998 said:


> So would I be wasting my time if I tried the grand ?


I personally wouldn't hit the grand yet. I stopped by Painsville park and it did not look safe to wade in yesterday. The Chagrin is in much better shape.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Visibility was limited. Tripped over a big rock and took a short bath in the river. Glad i wore my belt. Cut my fishing day short.


----------



## NEOhioangler1998 (Feb 15, 2017)

I was just going to fish off the bank, went and looked at the river way hardly any debris at the top and water seemed to be like spinning because it's moving quickly


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Anyone got eyes on BC?


----------



## NEOhioangler1998 (Feb 15, 2017)

If you mean big Creek I drove past helen hazen and it was rushing hard and looked like chocolate milk


----------



## Ryan in Mentor (Mar 22, 2016)

NEOhioangler1998 said:


> If you mean big Creek I drove past helen hazen and it was rushing hard and looked like chocolate milk


I bet. We had a ridiculous amount of rain last night and this morning. The good thing is that Big Creek clears out quick


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I thought you meant British Columbia....... I highly recommend a trip there for steel


----------

